# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  أجر مضاعف ..لاتخسرالفرصة

## شواطئ شوق

أجر مضاعف ..لاتخسرالفرصة 

بدانا بمشيئة الله حمله الذكر ( لااله الا الله )
من تاريخ 20 ربيع الاول الى 1 جمادى الاول
لتعجيل الفرج ولتسهيل الاموروقضاء الحوائج وانزال الخير والبركات 
وسيهدى ثوابها الى جميع الاموات وبالاخص الاموات المنسيين الذين ليس لهم من يذكرهم بالهدايا
نأمل التفاعل لاخذ الثواب والأجر

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله يعطيك العافيه وفقك الله في ميزان الاعمال
1_لااله الا الله
2_لااله الا الله
3_لااله الا الله
4_لااله الا الله
5_لااله الا الله
6_لااله الا الله
7_لااله الا الله
8_لااله الا الله
9_لااله الا الله
10_لااله الا الله
11_لااله الا الله
12_لااله الا الله
13_لااله الا الله
14_لااله الا الله
15_لااله الا الله
16_لااله الا الله
17_ لااله الا الله
18_ لااله الا الله
19_ لااله الا الله
20_لااله الا الله

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اللهم صل على محمدوال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنابفرجهم ياكريم00
بلغت احصائية ذكر(لااله الاالله)حتى الآن(131220)
ذكر(لااله الاالله)من قاله ألف مرة حصل على النجاة من البلاياومن كان مجسوناً أومربوطاًأومقيداً
بأي قيد تم الفرج والخلاص ومن نارجهم 
فاكثروا من الذكر نأمل المزيد من التفاعل 
بحق الصلاة على محمدوال محمد0

----------


## فرح

لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

دمعة طفله يتيمه ـــــــــــــ 1000

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله 
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله 
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله 
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله 
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله 
لااله الا الله وحده لا شرك له رب 
العرش العظيم

----------


## شواطئ شوق

جزاكم الله ألف خير كل من شارك 
 موفقين وفي ميزان اعمالكم 
        نأمل المزيد من المشاركات 
ولكم الاجروالثواب من الباري 
    لاتخسروا الثواب المضاعف
 دمتم بألف خير

----------


## شواطئ شوق

ازادكم الله من الفضل الكثير 
اشكر كل من عطر صفحتي وشارك في الذكر لكم مني جزيل الشكر 
بلغت احصائية الذكر حتى الان (264577)نأمل منكم المزيد ولكم الاجروالثواب بحق محمدوال محمد
فلاتبخلوا على المحرومين من الهدايا لهم 
بحق اللصلاة على محمدوال محمد

----------


## النظره البريئه

1 لااله الا الله
2لااله الا الله
3لااله الا الله
4لااله الا الله
5لااله الا الله
6لااله الا الله
7لااله الا الله
8لااله الا الله
9لااله الا الله
10لااله الا الله
11لااله الا الله
12لااله الا الله
13لااله الا الله
14لااله الا الله
15لااله الا الله
16لااله الا الله
17لااله الا الله
18لااله الا الله
19لااله الا الله
20لااله الا الله
21لااله الا الله
22لااله الا الله
23لااله الا الله
24لااله الا الله
25لااله الا الله
26لااله الا الله
27لااله الا الله
28لااله الا الله
29لااله الا الله
30لااله الا الله

النظره البريئه 30

----------


## ام الحلوين

لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

لااله الاالله


100 مره

ولكي جزيل الشكر

----------


## شواطئ شوق

نور الله حياة كل من عطر الصفحة بالذكر  العظيم 
 نأمل المزيد نحن في انتظاركم
 جزاكم الله خير ضعوا رقم العدد
لكم جزيل شكري

----------


## شواطئ شوق

سيكون اخر احصايئة لذكر هويوم الاحد (1-5-1430ه)  في تمام الساعة (4)الفجر  
                      لاتتخروا في فعل الخيرات لكم الاجروالثواب
                     فنتظار كم موفقين بعين المولى 0

----------


## شواطئ شوق

تمت بحمد الله حملة الذكر (لااله الاالله)وبلغت احصائية (1019384) 
الله يقضي حاجة كل من اشترك ويحصل مراده ويعجل فرج صاحب العصروالزمان
لكم جزيل الشكر وموفقين بحق الخالق 
دمتم بألف خير تحياتي لكم مع الصلاة على محمدوال محمد0

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله

----------


## النظره البريئه

لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله

----------


## حلاالكون

*لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله*

----------


## إستبرق

لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله
لااله الاالله

----------

